# Global periods for surgery codes and codes that allow an assistant surgeon



## ctccwhite (Jan 30, 2015)

I am trying to find a listing of cpt codes that show if they have a 10 day global period or a 90 day global period.  where can I find this?  And does this vary with different insurance companies?
Also needing a list showing the procedures that allow for an assistant surgeon, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cjc9508 (Jan 30, 2015)

Go to the CMS website and download the PPRVU schedule and all codes that have global periods are so noted.


----------



## KScoderTN (Jan 30, 2015)

BCBS OF KS has a 6 week global for major procedures, all other payers have a 90 day.  I agree with previous poster, go to Medicare's fee schedule & it will provide that information.


----------



## JCompton19 (Jan 30, 2015)

I use the online website Coding Today, which is supplied through my employer to get the global periods on various surgical procedures.
However, CMS has a Excel spreed sheet that you can upload from their website. Go to the Medicare tab and then to the Physician Fee Schedule. 
Look for the latest RVU zip file. On this spreed sheet list every CPT code and the various indicators for calculating payments. In the middle of the spreed sheet is a column for global periods. I save this file and do a search (Ctrl + F) to locate the specific code I want. I mostly used this before my practice started subscribing to Coding Today.
Here's the direct link:
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/PhysicianFeeSched/index.html

Here's a link to quickly help you count out 90 days from the date of the procedure:
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/j5macpartb/claims/claims-tools/globalperiod_calculators.shtml

I hope this helps you a little bit, I'm sorry I'm not familiar with resources regarding  assistant surgeons.


----------



## ctccwhite (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you both so much for the help!


----------

